# How much music do you listen to per day? (Both classical and non classical)



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I wanted to find out if my iPhone really was as biased as sometimes it seemed, and also to keep track of the other various stats such as, what work, and how many musical works per day I listen to. So far over 3 days its been 13 tracks, 26 tracks, 22 tracks (today isn't done) So I'm going to say that my average will likely be 25 tracks a day depending on the amount of time I have to listen, also it seems to average about to 6 classical works a day as well, day two included two piano concertos, and 2 symphonies(H. Is that a lot? What is a lot for you? I'm not doing this for any real science but for fun.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This month it has been around 10-12 hours a day of music for me... Morton Feldman month too.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Definitely, a lot! I listen to CDs almost exclusively, with an occasional piece from the web, and I do all of my listening at home. I don't have the car radio or stereo on (I need a break sometimes :lol: except on longer road trips) and I rarely use my Sony mp3 Walkman (I use it for road trips and travelling, mostly) and I don't have any other mobile devices (I still haven't found a sponsor for a mobile phone  ). So, on days I'm home, the stereo can be on from the time I get up until I go to bed. I do give it a break every few hours and, occasionally, I have a day or even a couple when I just don't feel like it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

6-8 hours per day


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

6-8 hours?! 10-12 hours?! 

Doesn't anyone here have a job?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I rarely listen at work. I am figuring about 6 hours every evening 7-1 on an earbud, and 15 hrs Sat, 9 hrs Sun. Hmm, that works out closer to 7.5 - 8 hrs on average.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I try not to listen too much, I actually think it is good to get away from music for a bit, not overdose on it. Clears your ears out.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> 6-8 hours?! 10-12 hours?!
> 
> Doesn't anyone here have a job?


I do, so my listening is about one CD per day, which I listen to at home. I will listen at work from time to time when I have tasks that the music doesn't interfere with.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Probably 3 hours per day on average. I used to get 4-5 hours per day until recently. My project at work now is in a phase where I have to deal with more humans than machines. Also blame Netflix free trial.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Do personal compositions and listening as you go to sleep count? if so, then probably anywhere from 6-9 hours a day. Music is my life!! (And yes I do have a job.)


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I work from home so I can listen to whatever I want, and on my stereo system, even. 

Most days are probably 8-12 hours. If I am home and awake I am probably listening to music!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> 6-8 hours?! 10-12 hours?!
> 
> Doesn't anyone here have a job?


Yes but if you work with computers all day long for a job then it's easy to swing 10 classical albums during a work shift.


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

Serious listening only about 10 hours a week. Seems like I'm not dedicated enough!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Albert7 said:


> Yes but if you work with computers all day long for a job then it's easy to swing 10 classical albums during a work shift.


Is "Tinychat" considered working with computers?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

It varies from six hours on a bad day to 18 hours on the best ones.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Last time we polled this I averaged about 8-9 hours a day, today "slightly" less maybe 5-6 Hrs (mostly do to my Tinnitus having increased over the last year and long sessions of "high concentration" becomes quite tiring!, I've actually spent more time "listening" to scores in silence... )

/ptr


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

About four hours per day. 
When at work I also play music, but I don't count it here because it's not actual listening.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Kivimees said:


> Is "Tinychat" considered working with computers?


Yes you can multitask on computers in fact.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I would guess 10 to 16 hours per day.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Teaching doesn't allow me time to listen to music on the job. In the evenings I might listen to anywhere from 0-4 CDs. On the weekends I listen to closer to 4-6 CDs while painting or at home. Over Winter and Spring Break and the Summer I listen to maybe even more as I'm not needing to do lesson plans, grading, etc...


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

probably 6-7 hours, maybe more maybe less but thats because im between jobs at the moment.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Anywhere between two to six hours a day.


----------



## geekfreak (Mar 18, 2015)

well i`d like to say 24hrs a day. but its 6/8hrs :lol:


----------

